# Prepper Nurse Babies & Diapers in an Emergency or Collapse



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi folks! I'm just raising the flag for cloth diapers! Cloth diapers are an excellent thing to have on hand whether you're a pregnant woman, new mom, auntie or uncle, grandparent, or neighbour. They can make a world of difference to a mom and her baby. They can be used over and over again, they are so much better for the baby's skin, they are so easy to use and clean, they are so much cheaper than disposable, and they are better for landfill.

Here's a link to a video I did on cloth diapers  Prepper Nurse 
My channel isn't monetized by the way


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Link back

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/maternity-kits-15497/index12.html


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Grimm said:


> Link back
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/maternity-kits-15497/index12.html


Thank you Grimm!


----------

